# Can I use the Zoo Med porcelain Clamp lamp holder with a ceramic heat emitter?



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

This is the blurb about the lamp holder:

"Ceramic heat resistant ES fitting rated up to 150W, complete with aluminium reflector, 6ft. of electrical lead and plug."










It sounds like I can - would just like some feed back. I already have one of these and would like to reuse it. It definitely has a porcelain screw fixture. 

Also, would I need heat cable to use with it, or will the cable its already got be enough?

I'd be very grateful for any help or advice you can offer me.


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## scotty99 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have just bought the exo terra lamp clamp and a 100w ceramic bulb, the shop i got it from uses the clamp/ceramics together to heat their displys. A ceramic will work fine in them, as long as you dont use a bulb with higher wattage than the holder of course


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

i use ceramics in lamps such as that and have been doing so for about 3 years and i have not bought a replacement ceramic heat emmiter yet and mine have a 5 year warrenty on em and i just love ceramic heat emmiters may be a bit more pricey but you will most likely save money with thier long lifes:no1:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes you can put a 150W in it as that is what it is rated to.


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for the help everyone. That saves me some money.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah should be fine


----------

